# So excited.. can't hold it in any longer!



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I didn't want to say anything until my females arrived safely but I can't wait till Wednesday :-D

After a LOT of thinking, planning, re-arranging, and soul searching I decided that I want to do another spawn. With most of my fry going to their new homes week after next I figured this is as good a time as any.

I have two absolutely drop dead gorgeous females coming to me on Wednesday. They're coming from... yeah you guessed it.. Martinismommy :-D I entertained the notion of going with a completely unrelated female but after weeks of searching Aquabid I decided that there was nothing being offered in the US with the kind of branching and fin structure that I was looking for. Of course Karen had not one but two females who were EXACTLY what I wanted.

My original plan was to try a spawn over the summer but I decided getting an early start would help to ensure that the fry are homed by next Fall (when my schedule is sure to get hectic again).

The lucky Daddy will Lieutenant Dan.. my MG Shortfin who is also from Karen's line. He's an amazing fish and with the females I'm getting he's sure to produce some knock outs. 

Right now I'm in the process of getting everything together. Lucky for me I kept a small culture of my Vinegar Eels. I'm also ordering brine shrimp eggs because I want to see if using live BBS affects my fry growth vs feeding the frozen. 

My set up this time is going to be a glass 5 gallon (to get better pictures) 50 watt heater, java moss and guppy grass, and of course IAL. 


So what I need still is:
Live worms
more moss, guppy grass, and live floating plants

So if anyone has a LARGE culture of worms (like ready to feed large) or floating plants send me a PM and we'll talk prices.

Pics of the girls and Dan when they arrive on Wednesday. Spawning tank set up *hopefully* this coming weekend or early next week (since it's my spring break).

Oh yeah.. these girls are from Karen's BOS pair. All those pretty marbles you've been seeing lately  I'm expecting this crossing to give me some Multi's, MG, Marbles, and Butterflies


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Can't wait! I FINALLY payed for the purple girl I wanted and she comes soon...going to breed to my HM male.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Hehe, you sound excited! GOOD LUCK! I can't wait to see how it turns out. Thanks to you guys and your breeding threads, I can live vicariously.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yay! I'm so glad you're getting back into breeding! 

Can't wait to see pictures of the girlies...BTW Which pair are your girls from? Because the BOS pair is just multis and MGs I believe...All the marbles that Karen has been listing lately come from her green marble male and green female...


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

So funny... I guessed!! ROFL!
Can't wait for pictures ARGH!!
I'm sure they are fantastic girls!
I miss looking at Karen's auctions but it's good because I'm not tempted LOL!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The green male and green female were BOS winners  (unless I'm totally loopy). One of the females is really similar to her mommy which is one of the reasons I'm practically vibrating with anticipation... this should be a GREAT pair.

I'm not saying I'm "back" into breeding.. more like.. as long as I feel I have the time I'll do a spawn. I'm not entertaining any notions of keeping any fry and starting a line because things are just too uncertain right now.

So maybe for a while I just do a spawn once a summer or something. It'll be good experience so when I get into breeding full time I'll be a dab hand ;-)


LOL.. Vil.. you show me yours and I'll show you mine. I still haven't seen pics of your latest additions ;-)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A spawn here and there when you have the time and resources is a heck of a lot better than not spawning at all!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

That's very exciting news!! I can't wait to see pictures. 
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha Mr V... I definitely agree. I'm actually excited at the prospect of just breeding for the experience (while still producing quality fish) instead of trying to create a line because I'll be able to experiment with different colors and tail types instead of focusing on just one color or colors.

I'll definitely keep everyone posted. You'll be seeing one of my famous obsessive, pic spammy, way too many updates spawn threads around here as soon as I get the pair in the tank.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> I'll definitely keep everyone posted. You'll be seeing one of my famous obsessive, pic spammy, way too many updates spawn threads around here as soon as I get the pair in the tank.


Fantastic. :-D


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Jackie, the BOS female is a multi female...You can see the pairs in Karen's website.  http://quicksilverchihuahuas.webs.com/mybettasplendens.htm


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I stand corrected... I was getting the multi male and Jr. Mint confused... some days I swear I'm lucky if I remember who my own fish are LOL. Boy would I love a fish from the BOS pair O.O That green multi pair is gorgeous as well *starts to drool*.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, Karen's fish are all so nice that is easy to think they are all BOS!
All the fish I've seen form her Mint spawn are gorgeous... I have several it's amazing the variety of fish she got in that spawn.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

vilmarisv said:


> Well, Karen's fish are all so nice that is easy to think they are all BOS!
> All the fish I've seen form her Mint spawn are gorgeous... I have several *it's amazing the variety of fish she got in that spawn*.


Yeah it is! I have a pair from her JR Mint spawn and you can't even tell they're siblings lol.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> So maybe for a while I just *do a spawn once a summer or something*. It'll be good experience so when I get into breeding full time I'll be a dab hand ;-)


That's what they all say ..... "only one" ..... "only once" :lol:
Great to hear your back into breeding. Good Luck!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How exciting! I'd love to have an MG or marble!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Karen's fish rival the Thai...I love her fish enough to drop $35 per shipment rather than drive 30 minuets to Linda and get Thai fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Her fish are awesome.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I am hoping to get some nice stock from the FCB show in Late May so I just may be able to do a second spawn with whatever I get from the show (if I get anything). I'm a sucker for cheap show fish...

I remembered I have a big packet of brine shrimp eggs at home so my Mom is going to mail them to me so that's checked off the list. I still want another live food but I'm afraid to get anything shipped next week because I'm not sure if the mail room is open so food cultures and more plants may need to wait.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Good luck with your spawn! I was browsing the older threads in the breeding section and I came across your other spawns, the fry that survived turned out great!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks 

My goal with this spawn is to double my number and produce at least 30 viable fish that survive to adult hood. Hopefully no more than 50 because I honestly don't know where I'd put that many jars . Another goal is to power grow and have them at adult or near adult size by 3.5 months old... so I'll be doing 90% water changes hopefully every day but if not every other day for sure.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Mines pretty much the same as yours lol. I doubt since its my first spawn I'd have more then 20-30, if that, but you never know. I've also been talking to Jeremy on UB and he said he fills up his spawn tank slowly with aged water, the day or the day after the fry are free swimming so I think I'll try that. 

I may be scared of doing big water changes everyday because I might suck up fry....But I guess I'll have to get over it lol.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If I was spawning in a 10 gallon I would do the add water daily method but I prefer to spawn in smaller tanks so I have to do water changes. Changing water with tiny fry is a PITA!! It takes forever because you have to make sure you didn't suck any up. I'm going to try to suck most of the bottom with a turkey baster and siphon the rest via air tube with an airstone or pantyhose at the end... a la Mr. Vamp... we'll see how it works. Hopefully these youngin's will grow fast and I won't have to worry about it for too long.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

You guys! Thank you for all the kind words about my fish.......

I have been super busy this past week...I just now saw this thread.....I'm gearing up for the 1st show of the season and trying to keep up with water changes and family at the same time....It's been CRAZY!

Anyway, here are Jackies new girls.....They are super nice finny 8 ray females out of my green BOS male bred to my multi BOS female.....And yes, they are built just like their Mommy!

I'll be shipping tomorrow....


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

GORGEOUS! ME WANT!!
Can't wait to see what Jackie's spawns look out of these!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow I LOVE that first female! Great fin structure and color. I think either one will go GREAT with Dan. ;-)


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just repeated the breeding this past weekend.....I didn't have too many from the 1st spawn but it was so nice I did it again....We have tails tonight


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah! More awesome fish!! 
Wish my babies had spawned this weekend...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures 

I'm still not sure who I'm going to use first. I'll probably go by whoever seems to like Dan best LOL

Here's Dan...









That was from back in January I think and I believe he's finned out just a bit since then.

I'm really curious to see how the male fry develop since Dan was a late bloomer. It's hard to believe this was the fish I bought back in November LOL I wonder if that'll have any affect on how fast or slow his son's develop.









(Karen's Picture)

I'll be on pins and needles all day tomorrow and Wednesday until my new girlies arrive.  I've got their jars all ready and waiting for them.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dan was a late bloomer most likely because he was from a spawn that produced HMPK.....That is the reason I thought he was a female....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Don't worry about Dan's sons. My purple HM male who I swore was female now has 2 month old juvies who are flaring and I'm already sexing them...in fact they've grown insanely fast.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Great news and great fish. One day I hope to own a pair from Karen.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not too worried... I was just curious if that sort of thing was genetic. I'm actually wondering if I bred a female from the spawn back to Dan if I would get short fins. I love Dan's look.. like a miniature halfmoon. All the HMPK I've seen have that "PK" look.. I just love how Dan has HM fins.. just a little bit shorter ;-)

It would be cool to get a fry with Dan's coloring except a more defined pattern on his/her fins (kind of like the dark edge he had when I bought him). He still has the pattern but it sort of fades together.

I'm just excited period... I don't care what colors come out really.. that was the best part of my last spawn.. everyone was so different!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You got a pretty good mix with that last spawn. Pretty yellows, a couple of MG's and some blues.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're here!!!!! I picked them up around 4pm after a big fiasco at the post office... they were sent out instead of held for pick up for some reason. But everything worked out fine in the end.

The girls are amazing. They're starting to color up now and WOW. One of the girls is actually starting to turn more multi than MG and she is absolutely amazing. The other is a soft seafoam green MG color right now. 

I also got a surprise.. a LOVELY young MG butterfly male. He's so handsome  I may spawn him as well (seeing as I have two girlys). Karen has an amazing knack of picking out the perfect fish for me, he's just gorgeous IMO.

They're acclimating right now. I had to go to class right after picking them up so I floated them for 2 hours and now I'm slowly adding water to their tanks. Temporarily they're in 1/2 gallon critter keepers so I can get some pictures before they go in their jars (which are impossible to get pics with).


This spawn (or spawns ) are going to be outstanding. Last night I couldn't sleep because I was envisioning the kinds of babies I could get from these kids. I couldn't be more excited :-D


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh I can't wait to see the butterfly MG male...After you spawn him, you can send him over to me...I've been wanting a BF MG male for a LONG time now. ;P

But anyways yeah, I'm really looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They sound awesome, Jackie!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Pics here
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=614952#post614952

They're amazing (as expected LOL).. I should be setting up the spawn tub tomorrow and introducing them either Saturday night or Sunday night.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Your multi female is amazing! When I was bagging her I thought, why did I sell her lol...

Enjoy the new kids...It makes me smile when people are so pleased with their puchase...


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Your multi female is amazing! When I was bagging her I thought, why did I sell her lol...


Because you're awesome?? :BIGwinky:


----------

